# How did my hamster die? Warning: graphic photos!



## Joanna Young (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi guys

my robo died last night as I found him this morning in his bed. He was still soft and limp but he was clearly dead and had blue skin and some wee on his underside. 
Could you please identify his cause of death if possible as I would like to know what I can do better?
He was probs about 18 months old or so.
Photos included and apologies for the graphic nature.

I’ll be giving him a nice burial!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

As he was in that tank, heat could have been the culprit if it's currently warm where you are. Those tanks act like a green house.  

Also age could be a factor, so can genetics. Without an autopsy you'll never know for sure.


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

R.i.p  he will go to heaven


----------

